# Profitec Pro 300



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Newbie on the forum, just got the Pro 300 and I'll be posting my experiences here as soon as I have gotten started. Still undecided on grinder, looks like the Eureka Mignon might be the ticket.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Great machine by all accounts. Good luck with it. Will be interested to see how you get on with it!


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

UPDATE - still waiting for my Eureka Mignon, so meanwhile I got some beans grinded from the local coffee and tea shop (only a few weeks old beans). They use Eureka industrial grinders but unfortunately the first batch on their espresso setting no.2 was too coarse and their 0 setting too fine (which I guess is Turkish). But with the finest grind I use 14 grams and a very light tamp to get a fairly decent shot albeit it takes about 40 secs.... Can´t wait to get the Mignon - which was chosen due to great reviews + it takes up very little counter space + it looks great.

BTW - I am BRAND NEW to this so happy for all input - here to learn!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice machine, my favourite


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

How does the steam compare with an appartamento?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great choice, lovely machine


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

@erikh74 Any further update on how youre finding this machine day to day?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Just seen the other threads......ignore me


----------



## orchidee (Jan 9, 2018)

What a beauty,


----------

